# Your Best of the 1980s!



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 30, 2007)

From the early 1980s of Arthur's Theme, The Police and Tootsie. TO the mid-80s with Miami Vice And Family Ties. To the Late eighties of Chaka-kahn (sp?) and Debbie Gibson. Gezzz there is Van Halen, Poison, Bon Jovi, Journey and many more as far as music. But there were The Goonies, Ghost Busters and Top Gun. Jonny Carson was still at the helm of The Tonight Show. 
Oldsmobiles abound and Toyotas were still some foriegn scum.  


What were YOUR best ENTERTAINMENT moments of the 1980's?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 30, 2007)

Reganomics were entertaining.

Dead Kennedy's Jello Biafra vs. Tipper Gore.

Goonies is still one of my ALL time faves, along with Labyrinth.


----------



## Toots (Jan 30, 2007)

Best entertainment moments of the 1980s?

I was a freshman in college in 1985 - I remember the guys with the long died mohawk hair cuts, the punk look (so shocking for a little farm girl like me!).  

some of my best 1980s memories:

- driving for hours to see the Cure, Depeche Mode, the Smiths, etc - and dancing dancing dancing with my girlfriends.

- the movies:  Out of Africa, the Color Purple,  Back to the Future.

- the fashion (or lack thereof).  Pastel colors, lime green sweaters with black LEGGINGS, spiral perms (which should be outlawed!), padded shoulders on everything, short, skinny skirts, big bows in your hair, white washed jeans, Jane Fonda work out attire - ug.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 30, 2007)

As far as films go, that was the decade many of my all time faves were produced.  To name a few,

Stand By Me
A Fish Called Wanda
Dead Poets Society
Princess Bride
Biloxi Blues
Never Ending Story...

The music, of course I remember plenty of ghastly stuff, but there were also oodles of cool tunes, too...

I still love Cure, Depeche Mode, Erasure, New Order, Elvis Costello, Joe Jackson, Big Audio Dynamites, and Talking Heads.
(shhhh, don't say it aloud, but "Never Gonna Give You Up" by Rick Astley is one of my fave picks for karaoke!!)


----------



## VeraBlue (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, I could say having my kids...but that was only entertaining for the delivery room nurses!

In the early 80s, we followed Twisted Sister around to every local club they played, every weekend.  
I don't know how many times we saw Judas Priest or Iron Maiden!  
Being there when NYC started dancing again (without benefit of modern medicine or chemicals)....


----------



## pdswife (Jan 30, 2007)

Toga parties and Jungle juice... they went well together.  lol.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 30, 2007)

Seeing ZZ Top in concert was awsome!Doctor Who numbers 4 and 5 were great! And then the decline of Doctor WHo 6 and 7 were HORRIBLE! Miami Vice was GREAT! THough the clothes never lasted a season.   Some of the music was wonderful....... some of it was crap too.


----------



## GB (Jan 30, 2007)

When I think of the 80's the first thing I think of is rollerskating to Hungry Like The Wolf.

Wearing my sunglasses at night. 

No matter what was going on, always being home Friday night to watch Miami Vice. 

Pink Izod shirts with the collar turned up.


----------



## JDP (Jan 30, 2007)

This was the era of one hit wonders of which a friend of mine is an expert. My favorite is thought is the haircuts of which a new name was given to a classic hairstyle. The was the bi-level drop cut. Does anyone know what this is now referred to? ( Almost put an "as" at the end of the sentence but I need to look out for the grammar police)

JDP


----------



## middie (Jan 30, 2007)

Wearing my sunglasses at night

Great song Gb !!!

Okay for me it's

Back To The Future
Teen Wolf
Family Ties
Growing Pains

And of course the big hair bands like Bon Jovi, Motley Crue, etc...

Anyone remember Strawberry Shortcake and Rainbow Brite ?


----------



## MJ (Jan 30, 2007)

middie said:
			
		

> And of course the big hair bands like Bon Jovi, Motley Crue, etc...


I remember seeing Bon Jovi opening up for Ratt, and they were begging us to call our local radio stations to play them. How about White Snake, Cindarella, Twisted Sister, Great White, Krocus, Billy Squire ect... I'd like to forget the 80's.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 31, 2007)

> Anyone remember Strawberry Shortcake and Rainbow Brite ?


 
 **setting myself on fire.**  I tried 20 years to forget them.  THough those Shortcake dolls DID smell good.


----------



## lulu (Jan 31, 2007)

Sasame Street  OK, OK, I was almost a teenager in 1989!  Mysister was in her teens and twenties though, and living in London so I had a good idea of the New Romantic music movement and I got hand me down tapes, some excellent music!


----------



## Shunka (Jan 31, 2007)

So many things happened in the 80s!! I remember what has already been posted by others. I think the greatest thing that happened for me was the births of my daughters and being there for them as they grew!!!

Of course who could forget this: 













(You knew I couldn’t resist, huh? LOL!!!)


----------



## Constance (Jan 31, 2007)

I remember the 80's well...taking my teen-age daughter and her friends to concerts like REO Speedwagon, Rush, Heart, Van Halen and ZZ Top...listening to Fleetwood Mac, Aerosmith, and Zepplin...divorcing husband #2...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

So... the confession time... who had this hair 20 years ago??


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2007)

GB - I know see you in a whole new light....tell me - did you go sockless with your deck shoes too? And shave only every 3 days?

urmaniac....words escape me. But, being a haridresser in the 80's was a blast for me. Remember the "flock of seagulls" look? It's amazing what you can do with a hairdryer and a can of aqua net.

speaking of hair, JDP's bi-level drop-cut: mullet. Gave many of those out. On purpose. (and most of the guys got highlights too)

Shunka - I remember Def Leppard as being one of the best shows I ever saw.

I remember seeing tons of bands on the Hollywood strip, begging us to go to their club shows, since they had to pay for all unpaid seats. I specifically remember having demo tapes from many bands before they got famous. (just was telling that to my teenager this morning, when he asked if I'd heard of Guns N Roses. I told him I'd seen them in clubs and that I had demo tapes....he freaked out that mom may have been cool at one point)


And Sushi, I even wore my denim miniskirt and hot pink pumps to the ZZ top concert, just like every other girl there.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

Did I hear Jkath gossipping about me again???


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh boy...."MA, I need some more quarters!"  Pac Man, Donkey Kong, Tempest.  How about Hardcastle & McCormick, Night Rider or Wolf?  Fraggle Rock, Alf and "Nanu nanu" Mork & Mindy.  TRON!  Drive-in movie theaters, fat shoe laces, break dancing. "Roxanne, Roxanne...I wanna be yo man."


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 31, 2007)

other than Beer...

TV: the A-Team, Mork and Mindy, Happy Days, V, Dukes of Hazard.
Movies: Bladerunner, Alien 
Songs: Anything by; Sisters of Mercy, Alice Cooper or ELO.


----------



## RMS (Jan 31, 2007)

OMG!
I loved everything about the 80's!
The music, the Reaganomics, the movies, the fact that I was so much younger, just everything.
You can't listen to anything "New Wave" and not feel good.


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> other than Beer...
> 
> TV: the A-Team, Mork and Mindy, Happy Days, V, Dukes of Hazard.
> Movies: Bladerunner, Alien
> Songs: Anything by; Sisters of Mercy, Alice Cooper or ELO.


...........sing this corrosion to me.................


What a great era it was indeed. 
Now, where did I put my leggings, lace skirt and rubber bracelets??


----------



## VickiQ (Jan 31, 2007)

The 80s huh?? Well I got married in '80 had my first child in 81 second in 84 and third in 87-I was a little busy so I don't remember too much of the 80s except for some Sesame Street, Reading Rainbow and reading golden book after golden book with Dr. Suess thrown in-then in 1990 I took a nap.Love and energy, Vicki
PS Licia my hair did look like thaqt but, it wasn't on purpose!!!


----------



## YT2095 (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr. Suess is *Da Maaan! 

*that guy so totaly rocks!


----------



## cara (Jan 31, 2007)

huh.. the 80's.. my youth ;o)

we had the "Neue deutsch Welle" (new german wave), a time with lots of german songs, from Nena, Major Tom, Extrabreit.. *hach*

the 80's seemed to be the "hard-rock" era.. twisted sister, alice Cooper,, that was what we heard, too.. but also Tears for Fears, Erasure, DM...

TV: Knight Rider, A-Team, The Fall Guy (I'm still in love with Howie  ), Dallas, Denver, Captain Future

movie: Top Gun, Stand by me, Dirty Dancing

what else?
horrible hair, clothes... and the magic cube ;o)


----------



## Flourgirl (Jan 31, 2007)

I was in junior high in the 1980's, but I still remember quite a bit.

I saw the movie Wall Street the other night, it was so cutting edge when it came out with the huge cell phones and huge DOS computer systems, but seeing it now, it's a reminder how far technology has advanced since then. I like watching that stuff.

One thing that really stands out in my memory was everytime my girlfriends and I put our purses down on the floor or table, they would make a loud thunk from the cans of hairspray in them, Aqua Net of course!


----------



## GB (Jan 31, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> GB - I know see you in a whole new light....tell me - did you go sockless with your deck shoes too?


LOL I sure did, and my jeans were pegged.


----------



## GB (Jan 31, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Fraggle Rock


I just heard something about a Fraggle Rock movie in the making. I can't wait!


----------



## jkath (Jan 31, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> LOL I sure did, and my jeans were pegged.



...but were they as cool as my turquoise-wash zipper-ankled pegged jeans I wore my junior year?  

Here's another 80's memory: The Breakfast Club
*(and any Molly Ringwald, John Cusack & John Cryer movie)


----------



## GB (Jan 31, 2007)

Lets not forget the two Coreys. Corey Haim and Corey Feldman.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 31, 2007)

I was a recovering hippie fresh out of grad school in a farm town and landed in Chicago with the designer jeans/disco crowd.  Everybody was going for their MBA.

MTV got launched and actually played music videos all day.  I remember Cindi Lauper stood out for some reason.


----------



## Ken (Jan 31, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> MTV got launched and actually played music videos all day. .


 
Those were the days.  A friend of ours was the first among us to get satellite TV and a big screen projector...we used to go over there on the weekends and watch MTV and VH1 all night.   (except Alix brought a book cuz she hated music videos.)


----------



## mudbug (Jan 31, 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> Those were the days. A friend of ours was the first among us to get satellite TV and a big screen projector...we used to go over there on the weekends and watch MTV and VH1 all night. (except Alix brought a book cuz she hated music videos.)



Ken, cable TV must have come along about that time too, 'cuz I had to go to a friend's to watch it as well.


----------



## JDP (Jan 31, 2007)

Just scanned through and I don't think anyone has mentioned the Member's Only jackets, Jordache jeans ( the tighter the better), thin new wave ties.

Movies : Caddyshack, Stripes, Airlplane

Music Ted Nugent (scream dream tour), Scorpoins, Def Lepard, The return of Ozzy (Crazy Train), AC/DC, Van Halen ( when they were good), Prince, and of course Michael Jackson and Thiller and the list could go on and on.

JDP


----------



## The Z (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess every decade has its share of high- and low-lights.  Most of you seem to have fond memories of some pretty ordinary pop culture (and that is, of course, fine).  Sure, there were classics created in movies, music and TV... but I think there was at LEAST as much bad as good.

Now, if we were talking the 70's... THAT was a decade!! LOL


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 1, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> ...........sing this corrosion to me.................
> 
> 
> What a great era it was indeed.
> Now, where did I put my leggings, lace skirt and rubber bracelets??




Being the gothic victorian vampyre tha I am, I adore Sisters of Mercy!   That song will always have a place in my heart.  Spectacular, and the length is enough to make you feel it will go on and on and on.   Would that it could...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 1, 2007)

> Member's Only jackets


 
Ahhhhhhh yes! Pleather!


----------



## RMS (Feb 1, 2007)

OMG, everyone had a Member's only jacket...LOL
What about Sergio Valente?  I even had a cat named Sergio!

I loved Alice Cooper, still do.  Went to a concert a year and a half ago.  He was still as good as ever and he had Cheap Trick open for him.  It was a great night.


----------



## JDP (Feb 1, 2007)

I might be a little foggy on this but from a food standpoint Cajun and Blackened ( Chef Paul Prudome and K-Pauls Restaurant in new Orleans) protiens became the rage, as well as Buffalo wings spread across the country.

JDP


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 1, 2007)

Zeppelin rocked! Still do. HUGE fan! THough Zep was much more 70s. Poor John Bonham.   What was he THINKING??  Best drumer ever.   Jerk drank too much. He killed himself. Not by choice.


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

JDP - thank you for reminding us about the FOOD!

I do remember one of my daily food staples back in my economics class in '83: a box of Barnum's animal crackers and a coke. (That was classic, before the "new coke" came about a couple of years later)


Anyone have a "tail"? You know, the long piece of hair, generally braided, at the nape of the neck?


----------



## RMS (Feb 1, 2007)

My son was born in '83 and he had a tail for years!  Poor kid had no choice.
So cute!
In fact, I still have it.


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2007)

I was a camp counselor in the late 80's and we used to cut the tail off of campers who had them.


----------



## jkath (Feb 1, 2007)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo GB has a dark side!


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2007)

Well it was the 80's jkath


----------



## middie (Feb 1, 2007)

My sister has the tail my dad cut off aound early 90's lol


----------



## VeraBlue (Feb 1, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> JDP - thank you for reminding us about the FOOD!
> 
> I do remember one of my daily food staples back in my economics class in '83: a box of Barnum's animal crackers and a coke. (That was classic, before the "new coke" came about a couple of years later)
> 
> ...



My son did!!!!!  We never braided it, though!  He was born in 1985 and we never cut it till he was 4.  He looked sooooo cute with his little tail and his mini club clothes.


----------



## GB (Feb 1, 2007)

OK this one might be a bit obscure and maybe only people who had young kids or were young kids themselves in the 80's might remember this one...

Does anyone remember the show 3-2-1 Contact?


----------



## JDP (Feb 2, 2007)

This thread has me thinking back to that time and more memories keep popping up. Such as:

Hair gel
Jovan Musk Cologne
A pierced ear for guys
Men's clogs
Androgony
Rap  becoming main stream starting with Blondie's song Rapture 
The synthesizer (sp) replacing whole bands
And possibly the roots for the modern day metrosexual male


JDP


----------



## JDP (Feb 2, 2007)

Opps I have a couple more:

White zinfandel and wine coolers

JDP


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

My favorite band from the 80's was U2.  Going to see the Rolling Stones Farewell Concert.   Madonna was everywhere.   

Star Trek reruns.     Elvis Presley was seen here.  

The return of prom night with hoop skirts and tuxedos.  

Who could ever forget the new Walmart Discount Store.  

Coke/Pepsi Contest.   The minivan!!!    T-tops.


----------



## RMS (Feb 2, 2007)

You guys are stirring up sooooo many memories!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 2, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Does anyone remember the show 3-2-1 Contact?


 
Yes. Yes I do.  

John


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Yes. Yes I do.
> 
> John


 
What was it about and how long was it on?  Not a test, just can't place it in my mind.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 2, 2007)

It was a science based show if I remember correctly. 

In truth I remember the name (think they had a magazine for while, too) more than the show itself. 

John


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks.

1980's......The Chicago Bears won the Super Bowl in 1985!  Go Bears!


----------



## jkath (Feb 2, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> T-tops.



My black camaro had T-Tops. 

In the 80s, I dressed a lot like Prince. Hey, you can't go wrong with a purple velvet jacket, high heels and spandex.


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> My black camaro had T-Tops.
> 
> In the 80s, I dressed a lot like Prince. Hey, you can't go wrong with a purple velvet jacket, high heels and spandex.


 
Are you sure that wasn't Dolly P. in the movie 9-5?


----------



## jkath (Feb 2, 2007)

Pretty sure, no.  The jacket was the only color I wore - everything else was black. Went with the hot pink hair.


----------



## JDP (Feb 2, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> My black camaro had T-Tops.
> 
> In the 80s, I dressed a lot like Prince. Hey, you can't go wrong with a purple velvet jacket, high heels and spandex.


 
We saw Prince in Milwaukee on his Little Red Corvette Tour. Vanity 6 opened the show, next The Time ( pre Morris Day and the Time, remember the song Jungle Love) and then Prince. They put on a great show. Next was Purple the Rain album and the movie, where Vanity had to purify herself in the cold waters of Lake Minnetonka.

Wow I thought I would have destroyed these memory cells by now. Didn't Cd's start to make there emergence then as well as cell phones?

JDP


----------



## ronjohn55 (Feb 2, 2007)

jkath said:
			
		

> My black camaro had T-Tops.
> 
> In the 80s, I dressed a lot like Prince. Hey, you can't go wrong with a purple velvet jacket, high heels and spandex.


 
Then it should not have been a black Camaro, it should have been a red Corvette.    

John


----------



## RMS (Feb 2, 2007)

LOL  the cell phones were HUGE!!!!!
And my Camaro IROC was electric blue!


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

Beta was replaced with VHS and cost $1,200. A VHS rewinder cost $300. And the knowledge to program the recorder....priceless! 

Indiana Jones, Terminator, ROBO COP & Batman

There were no such things as cell phones; there were cordless phones.


----------



## JDP (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned these:

Break dancing
Parchute Pants

JDP


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

Women only clubs with male dancers; Playgirl.


----------



## RMS (Feb 2, 2007)

Nintendo was new

Wow, I just realized that the last time I took a real vacation was in the 80's.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 2, 2007)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> Then it should not have been a black Camaro, it should have been a red Corvette.
> 
> John


 
Good point, John!! 

Another couple of things I was rather surprised not to see here,

Breakfast club, the film that seemed like everyone loved *except me* those days!! 

And Jane Fonda fitness/leotard/leg warmer craze... or should that be among "WORST" of the 80s???


----------



## Katie H (Feb 2, 2007)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Women only clubs with male dancers; Playgirl.


Omigosh!  I'd forgotten about those.  We had one in the Maryland area, where I lived at the time, called the Hangar Club.  That's where we "girls" went for our nights out together and where we took one of our group who was about to be married.  One last fling, so to speak.  Bawdy, lewd and harmless fun.

Those of us who were married always joked about our husbands reaping the benefits of our visits to the Hangar Club.


----------



## GB (Feb 2, 2007)

Jams. Those G-d awful shorts type things. Man we didn't know how to dress back then


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

RMS said:
			
		

> Nintendo was new
> 
> Wow, I just realized that the last time I took a real vacation was in the 80's.


 
So, where did you go?  There was a co-worker in my dept from Hawaii and we other co-workers went along to "visit" her family once or twice a year.


----------



## jkath (Feb 2, 2007)

I have quite a memory about the original "portable" phones. There was this guy who'd come into my salon, as he was buds with the owner. He always had the latest gizmo and  on one particular day he brought along his "portable phone". 

The handset itself was the size of a small toaster and it had a cord that lead to what I'm assuming was the battery pack/transistor/who knows what. The pack was as big as 3 briefcases stacked on top of each other, and looked to weigh around 20 lbs.
Of course, he had to walk in to the salon and immediately dial someone.
Gee, how impressive...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`
another long-winded story:
About the "women's clubs"...
my good friend got married in the late 80s. Her bachelorette party was at Chippendales. We got there and were told we couldn't order alcohol, as they'd had their license revoked for 2 weeks, as they'd been serving minors.
Gee, wasn't it "super fun" for my friends and I to watch these "performers" while drinking bad coffee.... not!!!


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 2, 2007)

I have quite a memory about the original "portable" phones. There was this guy who'd come into my salon, as he was buds with the owner. He always had the latest gizmo and on one particular day he brought along his "portable phone". 

The handset itself was the size of a small toaster and it had a cord that lead to what I'm assuming was the battery pack/transistor/who knows what. The pack was as big as 3 briefcases stacked on top of each other, and looked to weigh around 20 lbs.
Of course, he had to walk in to the salon and immediately dial someone.
Gee, how impressive...

Did you know that you were probably witnessing a con man in progress?  I wonder how many people invested in his fake gizmo's.  You know military used portable phones in WWII that looked similar the 80's police walkietalkies.  
Tell me you did not buy one of those portable telephones.   But then maybe he was involved with an amatuer inventor. 

Our cordless telephones in the 80's would pick up telephone frequencies along the street.  One night some funny people were in the drive-thru at Jack In The Box.  They called the fast food number and was giving their order to a clerk inside while he thought he was taking it over the outside intercom.
After a little double talk game, he recognized his buddies.


----------



## RMS (Feb 3, 2007)

We went to Jamaica.
Had a great time.  I've never been to Hawaii but would love to go one day.


----------



## luvs (Feb 3, 2007)

dukes of hazzard, golden girls, 80's glasses..... oh, my, 80's glasses.....
alf, stonewashed, neon, ferris beuller.......


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 3, 2007)

luvs said:
			
		

> dukes of hazzard, golden girls, 80's glasses..... oh, my, 80's glasses.....
> alf, stonewashed, neon, ferris beuller.......


 
Sculptured eye glass frames.  I didn't watch as much tv in the 80's so I am assuming that some of these tv series had a long run right into the 80's.  

Thelma & Louise (movie), California earthquake, John Lennon is killed, Eddie & the Cruisers (movie)


----------



## JDP (Feb 3, 2007)

I hope this is my las post and I can finally sleep without out remembering the 80's

AIR BAND COMEPTITIONS  


JDP


----------



## BigDog (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow! This has been a trip down memory lane.

Outside of what has been mentioned, I add the following:

Going over my friend's house to listen to many of the aforementioned bands, i.e. Great White, Poison, GnR, etc. because my parents would not allow such music in the house or car.

On that note, all my mother listened to was "light rock" meaning Lionel Richie, James Taylor (though I like him more now then before), etc. I've always liked country, so I could listen to that, Christian music, Mom's music, or Dad's classical music.

That said, when I wasn't around mom & dad, I took advantage to listening to anyting and everything else that I liked, even pop artists. I remember my middle school class going to a roller skating rink with the music. Paula Abdul was a popular play, but the one that sticks out the most in my mind is Tiffany, specifically "I think we're alone now" . . . . hubba hubba!


----------



## phinz (Feb 4, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> So... the confession time... who had this hair 20 years ago??


Here's me circa about 1985-6.






And here's me circa 1988ish.


----------



## phinz (Feb 4, 2007)

Concerts I saw in the '80s:

Depeche Mode (three times) 
The Jesus and Mary Chain
Love and Rockets
PIL
A Flock of Seagulls
Shriekback
Siouxsie and the Banshees
Missing Persons
The Fixx
The Go-Gos
Air Supply
REO Speedwagon
Eurythmics
The Cure
REM
Exploited
Nine Inch Nails
Cocteau Twins
GBH
Agnostic Front
Bad Brains
SNFU
The Descendants
Corrosion of Conformity
Gene Loves Jezebel
Modern English
Lords of the New Church
The Romantics
Ministry
Meat Beat Manifesto
Nitzer Ebb
Danzig
GWAR
Red Hot Chili Peppers

I'm sure there are others.

When my wife met me in the late '80s I had 8 earrings and a nose ring and long black hair. I wore black, black and black. Chinese kung fu flats or Converse high tops. I had a couple of pairs of checkered Vans (and still have a couple of pairs of Vans, one pair checkered)


----------



## jkath (Feb 4, 2007)

Phinz, before you rocked. Now you rule.


----------



## RMS (Feb 4, 2007)

Phinz, I'm jealous!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 4, 2007)

Hoo boy! How about, 

Duran Duran
Lionel Ritchie "Dancing on the Ceiling"
Michael Jackson's pyrotechnic hair removal
El DeBarge
Miami Sound Machine
Whitney Houston
Motley Crue
GNR
Queensryche
New Coke
Young Guns

Blah, blah, blah. I better quit while I'm ahead. Oh and I salute you, GB. I pegged my pants, too.

Sorry if I repeated anything anybody said!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 4, 2007)

> El DeBarge


 
  ARRRRRGH! no no NO! I forgot them. Now you made me remember.  
Take THIS: Z. Cavaricci pants *evil laugh*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 4, 2007)

Z. Cavaricci pants! No way! I had purple ones and a matching shirt!  Allright, remember Hypercolor? TAKE THAT!


----------



## StirBlue (Feb 4, 2007)

And I just saw 20 people at the grocery store who still look like that!  
Just a few years younger!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 4, 2007)

Sush, for additional El DeBarge torture, I present to you "Who's Johnny?"

There she goes and knows I'm dying
When she says, "Who is Johnny?"
Games with names that girl is playing
All she says is "Who is Johnny?"

I try to understand because I'm people too
And playing games is part of human nature
My heart's in overdrive
It's great to be alive

Chorus:
"Who's Johnny?" she said
And smiled in her special way
"Johnny" she said
"You know I love you"
"Who's Johnny?" she said
And tried to look the other way
Her eyes gave her away

She makes sure I see her teasing
Hear her say "Who is Johnny?"
There's no way to take this easy
Hear her say "Who is Johnny?"

I really couldn't help but fall in love with her
Her being there has made my life worth living
I knew it from the start
That I would lose my heart

CHORUS

Still pretending
Who's Johnny Who's Johnny
Who's Johnny Who's Johnny
"Who's Johnny?" she said
And tried to look the other way
Her eyes gave her away

Girls like her are very special
Girls like her don't rest
'Till you too are a believer
'Till you too have caught their fever

There she goes and knows I'm dying
When she says "Who is Johnny?"


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 4, 2007)

I quite liked that film which used the above mentioned song...

*"#5 is alive!!  No disassemble!!"*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Feb 4, 2007)

Short Circuit! I forgot that movie, good catch urmaniac!


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 4, 2007)

Will never forget watching the Challenger disaster--------8 months pregnant trying to sew a crib barrier for my expected daughter's arrival and witnessing the horror of that day as it exploded in front of my eyes as I was watching live on tv.  Ghastly!!!!!!!


----------

